# Serbian Highfliers and other highfliers



## johnnyksspeedshop

Does anybody have any experience with these? I like the little cap they have, but growing up i was taught that the best highfliers are regular type with muffs, caps, tufts, etc. (like Iranian Highfliers and tipplers) and pearl eyed(which most serbians i have seen are). How long have you flown them for, and do alot of breeders in the US actually breed them for endurance and height?

Also, I was wondering the same thing for different types of highfliers, like Galacian, Polish, etc. As I see them on eggbid.com right now.


Thanks,
John


----------



## NetRider

I have a serbian high flier cock I was gifted once. Mated with a Pakistani high flier hen he gives youngs flying around 8 hours. 

Have had better luck with Pakistani high fliers, giving times up to 16 hours. They are solo fliers unlike tipplers, but if you could make them kit I am sure you could get more time out of them. Also they land when they feel for it, and are not trained to land on a signal like tipplers.

I think you meant to say without muffs, caps, tufts?


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

NetRider said:


> I have a serbian high flier cock I was gifted once. Mated with a Pakistani high flier hen he gives youngs flying around 8 hours.
> 
> Have had better luck with Pakistani high fliers, giving times up to 16 hours. They are solo fliers unlike tipplers, but if you could make them kit I am sure you could get more time out of them. Also they land when they feel for it, and are not trained to land on a signal like tipplers.
> 
> I think you meant to say without muffs, caps, tufts?


Really, they are solo fliers? For some reason I thought they were kit birds. Im kind of looking for solo highfliers as my new loft will only have a small section for highfliers, the rest will be Thief Pouter orientated. Yeah, I was taught that the best highfliers are without muffs, caps, tufts.


----------



## NetRider

Well atleast my birds fly solo most of the time. I can release 10 birds who will kit, but the kit splits too often. Also they will stay right above the loft, while tipplers seem to rake and kit better.


----------



## outcold00

My SERBIAN Highfliers all fly in kits. Average flying times are 4 to 10 hrs.


----------



## TipplerBeni

I never had experience with Serbian high fliers. But i had at one time Russian high fliers. i bought about 20 of them they were in a couple cages in a NJ pigeon store. I've never seen them i bought them waited the 2 months before i let them out. I got to see 3 hooks an they were gone. They got into the pins an disappeared. I can vouch if all Russian high fliers are this good but these birds were awesome. Now i breed tipplers and danish tipplers. I fly stocks of 20 and bigger. But tipplers are known to fly in kits of 3 competition flies are 3-6 bird kits. I usually get 5-7 hours without any special food or training. But when I fly them in small kits I can get 10 hours easy

Beni 
Spainsh fly loft


----------



## NetRider

outcold00 said:


> My SERBIAN Highfliers all fly in kits. Average flying times are 4 to 10 hrs.


I got hold of an Serbian high flier hen, will mate her to the Serbian cock, and see what the young do. 


Also got a pair of Yugoslavian high fliers, anyone heard of these ?

Here is a pic btw:









they look like the Serbian high fliers, but are much bigger in size.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

an interesting looking bird!


----------



## outcold00

NetRider said:


> I got hold of an Serbian high flier hen, will mate her to the Serbian cock, and see what the young do.
> 
> 
> Also got a pair of Yugoslavian high fliers, anyone heard of these ?
> 
> Here is a pic btw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look like the Serbian high fliers, but are much bigger in size.


No those birds are still Serbian high fliers. I have some of those also. My experience with those is that the wind seems to blow around more than my smaller breed.


----------



## NetRider

oh cool.

So these are also Serbian? They are almost twice as big as the Serbian high flier pair I have. Can you give me some more info on these big birds, do they fly well, how long do they fly, and so on... Will test their young in spring.

thank you.


----------



## highflyers

*Pakistani tipplers*



NetRider said:


> I have a serbian high flier cock I was gifted once. Mated with a Pakistani high flier hen he gives youngs flying around 8 hours.
> 
> Have had better luck with Pakistani high fliers, giving times up to 16 hours. They are solo fliers unlike tipplers, but if you could make them kit I am sure you could get more time out of them. Also they land when they feel for it, and are not trained to land on a signal like tipplers.
> 
> I think you meant to say without muffs, caps, tufts?


Hi I live in Australia Melbourne I have asked in the petshop n all to my friends about Pakistani tipplers n nobody knows nothing about them here. I `v seen several videos in youtube but couldnt get any inforamation about their standards etc.is there a standards of Pakistani Tipplers how can we tell them ,how many tail feathers they should have,eye color I `v seen in youtube all colors i think it doesnt matter,Do u know urself whats the standarts of them? any website about standards of Pakistani tipplers in the internet? If u do can u plz write it to me at [email protected] thnx.


----------



## NetRider

Hey highflyers,


I don't really know if there is a standard for the pakistani high fliers. They come in several colors, but the white ones are preferred due to the fact that they stand the hot weather with the sun shining all day a lot better than other colored birds like black. There are many lines and you can tell what line a pigeon is from by looking at its colors and other traits, but of course many of the pigeons might be mixes too. I have seen 12, and 10 feathers in my pigeons, and I heard there are some with 8 too. 


As with most of the performing breeds, the appearance in pakistani high fliers comes second, what matters most is how well the birds perform.


----------



## highflyers

NetRider said:


> oh cool.
> 
> So these are also Serbian? They are almost twice as big as the Serbian high flier pair I have. Can you give me some more info on these big birds, do they fly well, how long do they fly, and so on... Will test their young in spring.
> 
> thank you.


They r same but different blood here in Australia I use to have them but bcoz of they r big n slow fliers hawks n falcons get them so easy on the air while flying after I get rid of them,we have too many falcons n hawks down here.
Same as Danzig highfiers hawks n falcons get them so easy bcoz of their size n style of their flying is very soft.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

Hi,
bird on this picture is Serbian High flyer 'Niski strain'.
They fly 4-8 hr's, and they are 'huge' for High-Flyers.
There is at list 8 'Strains' that I know about.
Different exterior and different flight each one.
More strains are created but not yet recognized.
They are some that are show birds more that flyers.
Two strains on occasion produce bird that are rolling to:'Karaburma', 'Bulbuder'.-"Beogradski" (not encourage)
'Panchevacki' they do have more round bigger head.
'Zarkovacki' are fames with they beauty.
'Zemunski" are long flyers, but they go in and out of hight.
'Smederevski"
'Kragujevacki'
Sincerely
Bojan Mihailovic.


----------



## NetRider

Thanks for the info, but I no longer have these birds. I tried to breed and fly the youngsters but had no luck. 3 months of training, and I hardly got them flying for an hour. Just had no patience to keep going  I still do have another serbian strain though, much smaller in size, and easier to fly.


----------



## tipplersnepal

outcold00 said:


> No those birds are still Serbian high fliers. I have some of those also. My experience with those is that the wind seems to blow around more than my smaller breed.


the bird behind the blue bar male is awesome..... had one like that, flew 8 hours


----------



## tipplersnepal

BojanMihailovic said:


> Hi,
> bird on this picture is Serbian High flyer 'Niski strain'.
> They fly 4-8 hr's, and they are 'huge' for High-Flyers.
> There is at list 8 'Strains' that I know about.
> Different exterior and different flight each one.
> More strains are created but not yet recognized.
> They are some that are show birds more that flyers.
> Two strains on occasion produce bird that are rolling to:'Karaburma', 'Bulbuder'.-"Beogradski" (not encourage)
> 'Panchevacki' they do have more round bigger head.
> 'Zarkovacki' are fames with they beauty.
> 'Zemunski" are long flyers, but they go in and out of hight.
> 'Smederevski"
> 'Kragujevacki'
> Sincerely
> Bojan Mihailovic.



i dont think thats a pure breed also and talikig about the names... names vary in different languages....we call them differently here in Asian countries


----------



## tipplersnepal

for all my friends out there i will recommend you pakistani assel breeds... flys earlier, solo and endurance is higher also


----------



## outcold00

tipplersnepal said:


> for all my friends out there i will recommend you pakistani assel breeds... flys earlier, solo and endurance is higher also


Tipplers fly different than Serbian Highflyers. My Serbian birds fly in a tight kit, over the loft and sky out in 20 minutes. They usually stay out of sight for at least 4 hours and then usually show themselves for 1 hr than sky out again. Normally flying for 6 to 10 hours.


----------



## goga82

BojanMihailovic said:


> Hi,
> bird on this picture is Serbian High flyer 'Niski strain'.
> They fly 4-8 hr's, and they are 'huge' for High-Flyers.
> There is at list 8 'Strains' that I know about.
> Different exterior and different flight each one.
> More strains are created but not yet recognized.
> They are some that are show birds more that flyers.
> Two strains on occasion produce bird that are rolling to:'Karaburma', 'Bulbuder'.-"Beogradski" (not encourage)
> 'Panchevacki' they do have more round bigger head.
> 'Zarkovacki' are fames with they beauty.
> 'Zemunski" are long flyers, but they go in and out of hight.
> 'Smederevski"
> 'Kragujevacki'
> Sincerely
> Bojan Mihailovic.


isnt it nice to see some serbian people on this site 
dobar dan 
hi


----------



## BojanMihailovic

*Serbian*

Yes it is!
Dobar dan i sve najbolje.


----------



## pattersonk2002

*flying*



outcold00 said:


> Tipplers fly different than Serbian Highflyers. My Serbian birds fly in a tight kit, over the loft and sky out in 20 minutes. They usually stay out of sight for at least 4 hours and then usually show themselves for 1 hr than sky out again. Normally flying for 6 to 10 hours.


Dan I put 7 of this years birds in my album, I think I am going to take a chance on flying them in 3 weeks.


----------



## goga82

hvala  takodje


----------



## outcold00

pattersonk2002 said:


> Dan I put 7 of this years birds in my album, *I think I am going to take a chance on flying them in 3 weeks.*


Mr Cooper is gonna love you. I like the last pigeon in the first row. You got those pigeons settled yet that I gave you?


----------



## pattersonk2002

*mr. cooper*



outcold00 said:


> Mr Cooper is gonna love you. I like the last pigeon in the first row. You got those pigeons settled yet that I gave you?


You know I am not going to feed my birds to the hawks. I seen one take a feral from the flock down the road. They were sitting in the road getting grit and out of no where about a foot above the soy beans came a cooper. it was fast and mercyless, I could not believe what I seen.
Yes you birds settled in nicly but I am short a few perchs so I am going to do that first thing. I tell you though if it was not for the hawks the birds would be out they are too prety to be sitting in a loft.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

Hi Dragi,
did your father give you birds I send for you?
Sincerely,
Bojan Mihailovic.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

I hope you like them.
Sincerely,
Bojan Mihailovic.


----------



## outcold00

BojanMihailovic said:


> Hi Dragi,
> did your father give you birds I send for you?
> Sincerely,
> Bojan Mihailovic.


Yes I got them. Cant wait til spring to fly them. How are you doing? Did your pigeons start to breed yet ? I plan on putting my nest bowls out in a couple weeks. Its been real cold over here. No snow just real cold.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

Hi Dragi,
How are you, are you flying them yet?
What is with this wetter? Du you really have some snow?
Sincerely,
Bojan Mihailovic.


----------



## BojanMihailovic

Hi 'Dragi'
thanks for info on that bird.
Officer Vincent Ascolese from Bergen County Humane Enforcement is great man. 
Thanks to him white rooster is back to me.
Sincerely,
Bojan Mihailovic.


----------



## merl5911

what's the difference between budapest and serbian high flyers?


----------

